# Peel Island 25-28 April



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like a fun trip.....with a few fish to boot.

The weather gods turned it on for you guys (apart from the lack of wind when you needed it).


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like a great trip Alex. Sorry I couldn't make it this year.

Did you snorkel at all? That was a highlight for me last year.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay alex, perfect conditions once again,

i ran into platypus bay and had a chat to the fellas there. i notice , no one took a rod and you were all just laying around on the beach . i thought of issuing a bomb threat to get them out of the area but they were attached more firmly than the oysters on the jetty.

headed out to myora and caught surprisingly quite a few squid and fished with those. usual array of small rubbish and finally one good one. beautiful conditions out there.

some pics










woman always fall asleep when you give them a lecture on the different species of flathead










dog was far more attentive when being lectured on the classification of the whiptail or some latin name only red knows










the interlopers in platypus bay










only 1 keeper


----------



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome pics, it was a very fun trip and the weather was sooo good. Though I wish I had a sail when i went on the western side I drifted so far all the way to green island so I had to peddle back which wasn't too hard till the tides turned and I was getting worried more so when I got stuck in a rip that was pulling me towards a surfacing reef, Was peddling hard to get out of that for around a hour.. By the time I got back to camp my legs and feet were in so much pain, I still can't squat down my knee's feel so bad. I caught a small flatty then foxxy stole my spot (lol), Caught a small squire, a 45cm school mack, a few pike and a grinner.. Next time I plan to do better.. Still getting use to kayak fishing on the hobie.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like a great weekend and alot of lazing about from the sound of it . Good to hear you got onto some fish for a dinner.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Great weekend, beautiful weather and a top effort by Lapse to put it all together. Special thanks to Imax for providing a lift down to save me leaving my work van at the boat ramp over night. I didn't have much luck in the fish department landing only sea weed and grinners. Seems my curse hasn't been lifted yet.

I did see a boat that had hang glider style wings on it and a prop on the back that was flying over the beach that was pretty impressive 

Also a lot of peddling this weekend due to lacking winds and I sure felt it in the TI by myself! As a result of slow progress we landed in the darkness on Saturday night.

Anyway here are a few pics from my camera.

http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/antsr ... ril%202013

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
================== PHOTO SLIDESHOW ===================

Thanks,
Tony.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks like great fun guys, even if you did lose a few lures.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

lapse,

re the squid, i just fluke the odd one mate, they'll often grab a bait (the couple i got where just on unweighted pillies.)
the trick an old bloke showed me then is to very delicately put the head of the squid with the hook around both eyes. when you get a bite , the hook should tear thru the eyes and you get a cloud of black and the fish go nuts.

he was right too, was just getting pickers and then got a pick on the fresh head and then 5 seconds later an almighty hit which broke me off almost instantaneously. 
was in60 feet of water so may have been a shark, who knows.

the good snapp came on the other head.

i would be interested in maybe soaking one of those lacunus jigs in squid ink and seeing how that went.
cant beat fresh bait.

if you were into squiding, those rocks near platypus bay produce a lot.
and always if you get one, go back on dusk and chuck a head in as the grassies just adore them and feed around there on dusk (and very shallow).

my mate goes in his tinny and actually drive in on a rising tide til he hits bottom. then fishes only 2 or 3 feet of water.

re the grinners, i forgot to mention them. yes heaps and the first time this year. they seem a bad omen, around peel when its a grinner a thon, it seems to put the other species off.
they can be very thick. i just move. i'd be interested to know whats over near dunwich as i saw a pic of a very good kingie caught there.
plenty of ground to explore round peel.


----------

